# Fault Code 00953 (Interior Lights)



## DiscoDaveIRL (Dec 14, 2007)

1 Fault Found:
00953 - Interior Light Time limit 
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent

The interior light will work in the perminant on position but not on the door open position. The gong for the lights also work when the key is out and the lights are on, so I am thinking it cant be the door switch. Is there a timer relay for the interior lights powered by the door? If so where?

Thanks in Advance

Dave


----------

